# '19 IN SF Cobie Barnes (Transferred to John Logan)



## Jason Svoboda

*Small Forward*
Floyds Knobs (IN) Floyd Central
*Ht: *6'5" | *Wt: *175 lbs


----------



## Jason Svoboda




----------



## Jason Svoboda

Found out on Twitter that he is a cousin of current Sycamore football freshman Jackson Byrne.


----------



## BrokerZ

His twitter shows a lot of schools, but I'm curious who all has actually offered.  He has a pinned tweet with a graphic showing Stanford, Louisville, Xavier, Indiana, Purdue, Arizona, Butler, Clemson, Hawaii, Ball State, Evansville and now us.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

BrokerZ said:


> His twitter shows a lot of schools, but I'm curious who all has actually offered.  He has a pinned tweet with a graphic showing Stanford, Louisville, Xavier, Indiana, Purdue, Arizona, Butler, Clemson, Hawaii, Ball State, Evansville and now us.



Here is an article from May:

https://www.usatoday.com/story/spor...s-up-floyd-centrals-barnes-gohmann/322745001/

And from 247 and VC:

https://247sports.com/Player/Cobie-Barnes-46036715
http://www.verbalcommits.com/players/cobie-barnes


----------



## sycamorebacker

BrokerZ said:


> His twitter shows a lot of schools, but I'm curious who all has actually offered.  He has a pinned tweet with a graphic showing Stanford, Louisville, Xavier, Indiana, Purdue, Arizona, Butler, Clemson, Hawaii, Ball State, Evansville and now us.



Most of those schools are a huge stretch based on the video I saw.


----------



## bluestreak

sycamorebacker said:


> Most of those schools are a huge stretch based on the video I saw.



I sort of agree with 'Backer. I am always hesitant to make a judgement based on a highlight video but.... I didn't see anything special. Seemed like everything was within 10' feet of the basket, and his vertical was just okay. A 6'5" small forward better have a good outside shot to play in the Valley.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Keep in mind that video is a year old when he was just a freshman. Also, I don't think the kid is a shooter but appears to be more of a slasher. If you see most of tweets about him, it talks about him playing above the rim or making good moves to the basket:


2019 wing Cobie Barnes played above the rim all camp @InTheGymHoops. Superior athlete & was making 3s. Averaged 18 points. Top 10 at camp. pic.twitter.com/9AepQLRASp— Prep Ball Stars (@prepballstars) October 12, 2017







Being a 2019 kid, he's still got a lot of development left in him. Glad we're in on him early.


----------



## Southgrad07

Yeah..Show me a complete 6'5 FR and ill show you a recruit we've got no shot at..He is going to a blue blood school...Saw Aaron Henry when he was a Fr and he was far from a complete player...3 years later he blows up and is going to a big ten powerhouse.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

bluestreak said:


> I sort of agree with 'Backer. I am always hesitant to make a judgement based on a highlight video but.... I didn't see anything special. Seemed like everything was within 10' feet of the basket, and his vertical was just okay. *A 6'5" small forward better have a good outside shot to play in the Valley.*



That alone won't be enough to get offered here.  Consider inside game, ball handling, defense and athleticism.  They will need at least 1 or 2 of these atributes 
to play a significant role in the  Valley.  If not, the 3 ball must be automatic .


----------



## bluestreak

Like I said, my hesitancy is based on a limited number of videos. I hope you are right, because if you are 6'5" Small forward without an outside shot, you can slash all you want and all you'll do is eat ball. Look forward to seeing more....


----------



## sycamorebacker

All true, BUT I said some of the schools on the list were a stretch.  Seems to have transitioned into he was not a Valley player.

I wasn't thinking FR, either.  My mistake, but I still don't see a Big 10 player.  Although I didn't think the Cathedral kid at IU was Big 10 when he was a FR.


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

Cobie had an unofficial visit to campus and was at our game today.


----------



## Southgrad07

Would really like to get him.. Not a great game for him to see unfortunately


----------



## chaddog

write up on 24/7 sports about stand out players this weekend. He was mentioned, saying he can really take it to the hole and scored well as Indy Elite won the event. also listed us in his recruiting. I would like to see him here and should be a priority. We need an attacking wing player


----------



## BrokerZ

I think this means he’s committed? Both Lansing and Belcher liked the tweet...





I’m confused by the (no commitment) thing, though.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

No, he is just asking his followers if they like the graphic. It's pretty common.


----------



## BrokerZ

Jason Svoboda said:


> No, he is just asking his followers if they like the graphic. It's pretty common.



Gotcha.  It looked rather official, so it threw me off.


----------



## Jason Svoboda




----------



## TreeTop

Well, we would be in the lead if it came down to the best basketball conference.


----------



## pbutler218

Not saying it will help necessarily but I think we were on him early in his recruitment. Maybe?? it will pay off. I think he would be a good in-state get for us.


----------



## skdent1414

Miami and Belmont have man-handled us in the past few years on Indiana recruits. It’s time to put a stop to that.


----------



## pbutler218

skdent1414 said:


> Miami and Belmont have man-handled us in the past few years on Indiana recruits. It’s time to put a stop to that.


               This ⬆


----------



## chaddog

Heard an interview with him on monday. He mentioned Miami, Belmont and State. I think it comes down to those three. he talked about playing close to home, so who knows as all are pretty close. I hope we get him, he would be a nice get for us


----------



## Bluethunder

Miami is the one that I would be worried about.  Owens has a lot of connections in Indiana and has been grabbing a lot of talent out of the state.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bluethunder said:


> Miami is the one that I would be worried about.  Owens has a lot of connections in Indiana and has been grabbing a lot of talent out of the state.


Right. Don't think they have any non Indiana kids on their roster anymore. I kid, but it is a majority.


----------



## Coach '72

My understanding is , his girlfriend goes to State. She may be our best recruiter.


----------



## BrokerZ

We’ll know our fate in a couple of days...


----------



## Bluethunder

Has he taken an official visit to State?  If not, can't imagine that bodes well for our prospects.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bluethunder said:


> Has he taken an official visit to State?  If not, can't imagine that bodes well for our prospects.



Yes, he's visited several times. Technically, he won't take his officials until the upcoming season if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## chaddog

does anyone know what time he is going to annouce


----------



## southernindianaballer

A recent video that those following him have probably seen....  vs top player in KY and a top nationally ranked player...


----------



## Bluethunder

Got him!

Nice job coaches!

Looking good in blue Mr. Barnes.


----------



## Jason Svoboda




----------



## Southgrad07

Solid start to the class! Congrats to the staff and the young man! Fills a big need in the class


----------



## pbutler218

Nice pickup. Now we need to shift focus on getting at least one athletic big.


----------



## chaddog

Good job staff. This kid is a good player, also friends with Jared Hankins who we are after from Indy


----------



## TreeTop

Welcome Cobie!  I know you've got a huge senior year ahead of you, good luck to you and the Highlanders!


----------



## sycamorebacker

I hope he paid for that shirt.


----------



## BrokerZ

Gotta give the kid credit...he really seemed to have enjoyed his recruitment process.  The video really tops it all off.  Some people might look down upon it, but I'm glad he had fun with it.

Welcome to State, Cobie!


----------



## sycamorebacker

Didn't I read that he had 30 pts and 15 rebs against the KY jr. all-stars?


----------



## Gotta Hav

Really happy to get this guy...we need him and some other good recruits, to keep pace with with what McCarty is starting to put together at eville.

Cunliffe, is one of the best transfers into the MVC since Custer...however, he will have to get to a Final Four to beat Clayton's accomplishments...to rank as an all time MVC great.

https://www.courierpress.com/story/...letic-kansas-transfer-sam-cunliffe/983768002/


----------



## bluestreak

Gotta Hav said:


> Really happy to get this guy...we need him and some other good recruits, to keep pace with with what McCarty is starting to put together at eville.
> 
> Cunliffe, is one of the best transfers into the MVC since Custer...however, he will have to get to a Final Four to beat Clayton's accomplishments...to rank as an all time MVC great.
> 
> https://www.courierpress.com/story/...letic-kansas-transfer-sam-cunliffe/983768002/



Cunliffe is definitely a potential star, but their only other commitment is Art Labinowicz. They have offered some some good players, but they havent committed and the Aces are competing against the likes of Iowa for Michael Mereno and Xavier and Bradley for Anthony Leal. If he can land one of those 3 Star guys he'll have a solid start.


----------



## jsetliff5

Evansville also got Deandre Williams, 6'9 out of Texas. he was being recruited by SMU, Oklahoma State, Baylor and Houston. 
McCarty is making things happen


----------



## TreeTop

You guys should start a UE Recruitment thread, or an MVC Recruitment thread.

Looking forward to having you in Hulman Center Cobie!!!


----------



## bluestreak

TreeTop said:


> You guys should start a UE Recruitment thread, or an MVC Recruitment thread.
> 
> Looking forward to having you in Hulman Center Cobie!!!



Oh man.. so true. I got sucked into that and on top of it got my facts wrong. I’d rather have Cobie than any of those UE recruits anyway.


----------



## Jason Svoboda




----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Seemed to play both ends fairly well with a couple steals and being aggressive on D. Even saw toward the end he got a hand in the face of a shooter and then get a run out for a dunk!


----------



## SycfromBirth

Jason Svoboda said:


>



I know they basically only show the "makes" but I love the fact that he could finish through contact.  Seems to have a good motor and gets up and down the floor well.


----------



## sycamorebacker

He's a "scorer."


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycfromBirth said:


> I know they basically only show the "makes" but I love the fact that he could finish through contact.  Seems to have a good motor and gets up and down the floor well.



Yeah. I'd like to see him the gym hard and put on about 10-15 pounds and come in at a solid 185-190 if the 175 number is right. With his ability to finish through contact and getting in at that size, he could probably be in line for early PT provided he picks up the defensive end quickly. 

Just for comparison purposes, Jordan entered the L at 6'6" 196 and after being beaten around by the Bad Boys, he got up to about 215. That extra bulk allowed him to become essentially unstoppable. We've longed for a slashing 3 so I hope that is a void Barnes can fill.


----------



## Southgrad07

Got another commitment from a wing in ohio. Barnes is out there selling the sycamores!


----------



## pbutler218

Southgrad07 said:


> Got another commitment from a wing in ohio. Barnes is out there selling the sycamores!



Who's the commit??


----------



## sycamorebacker

https://www.270hoops.com/news_artic...clusive-tre-williams-commits-to-indiana-state


----------



## Bluethunder

Sounds like a solid pick up for us. Based on his size, willingness to play down low and stats he hopefully will turn into another Kante for us. We should be so lucky!

Welcome aboard Tre!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Floyd Central wing and @IndStMBB commit Cobie Barnes is your MVP for 12 grade @inthegymhoops_ Showcase. Barnes had 21, 25 and 29 points in his 3 games and dominated scoring at will against tough competition. CAMP RECAPhttps://t.co/SAfrjc1RMd pic.twitter.com/b3IkNPQ5OX— Prep Ball Stars (@prepballstars) October 10, 2018


----------



## Jason Svoboda




----------



## Jason Svoboda




----------



## Southgrad07

Great to see he is inked! He is going to look good in ISU Blue!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Congratulations @Cobie_barnes20 on your signing with @IndStMBB ! Here is a pic of Cobie and our other seniors at today’s ceremony. pic.twitter.com/hQxZvK6tk3— Todd Sturgeon (@todd_sturgeon) November 15, 2018


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Our first HHW Player Feature: Cobie Barnes. https://t.co/6yOY8K9oPn— Floyd Central Boys Basketball (@FCHS_Hoops) November 27, 2018



https://soundcloud.com/chris-stoner-355592352/cobie-hhw


----------



## southernindianaballer

Castle vs Floyd Central - nice reads with pics and vids that I thought you would enjoy.  Clemson signee vs ISU signee...

https://www.courierpress.com/story/sports/high-school/2018/11/30/barnes-floyd-central-good-measuring-stick-hemenway-castle/2117785002/

http://44news.wevv.com/castle-falls-home-floyd-central-69-43/


----------



## southernindianaballer

southernindianaballer said:


> Castle vs Floyd Central - nice reads with pics and vids that I thought you would enjoy.  Clemson signee vs ISU signee...
> 
> https://www.courierpress.com/story/sports/high-school/2018/11/30/barnes-floyd-central-good-measuring-stick-hemenway-castle/2117785002/
> 
> http://44news.wevv.com/castle-falls-home-floyd-central-69-43/



Check out @BbalEvv’s Tweet: https://twitter.com/BbalEvv/status/1069418654482206725?s=09


----------



## pbutler218

southernindianaballer said:


> Castle vs Floyd Central - nice reads with pics and vids that I thought you would enjoy.  Clemson signee vs ISU signee...
> 
> https://www.courierpress.com/story/sports/high-school/2018/11/30/barnes-floyd-central-good-measuring-stick-hemenway-castle/2117785002/
> 
> http://44news.wevv.com/castle-falls-home-floyd-central-69-43/


Looks like he's got a nice stroke on his jumper. Also in the video he had a couple of sweet passes to his teammates.


----------



## 4Q_iu

pbutler218 said:


> Looks like he's got a nice stroke on his jumper. Also in the video he had a couple of sweet passes to his teammates.



believe the 44news story mentioned him passing 1,000 points vs. Castle...


----------



## sycamorebacker

Had 29 pts and 5 3's in a win over Louisville Ballard.


----------



## goindystate

Barnes scored 36 the other night in a big win, 

https://www.courier-journal.com/sto...l-boys-basketball-beats-st-xavier/2857126002/

they also beat Bloomington North last night, he had 33 points, 7 rebounds


----------



## ISUCC

Nice to see Barnes being considered for Mr Basketball

https://www.indystar.com/story/spor...vis-brandon-newman-armaan-frankli/3017164002/


----------



## ISUCC

well, unfortunately Cobie and Floyd Central lost on a last second shot to New Albany tonight. So his season is over


----------



## Buckhorn

ISUCC said:


> well, unfortunately Cobie and Floyd Central lost on a last second shot to New Albany tonight. So his season is over



https://www.courier-journal.com/sto...uts-new-albany-past-floyd-central/3002650002/


----------



## BlueBleeder

Not that he had a real good chance to win Mr. Basketball, but the early loss in the post season will eliminate his chances all together .  He was in competition with some big names and a McDonald's AA player.  If he could have made a championship run putting his season average it may have got him Mr Basketball....oh well


----------



## Bingoman

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369288131099332608
Barnes will be transferring. First loss of hopefully not too many more. Will be curious to see where he goes next.


----------



## pbutler218

Probably would be better suited going D-2 honestly. Good luck to him!


----------



## Bingoman

pbutler218 said:


> Probably would be better suited going D-2 honestly. Good luck to him!


I agree and there is a really good D2 closer to home for him in USI. I think it would be a good fit. Similar to when Clayton Hughes transferred a couple years ago.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Bingoman said:


> I agree and there is a really good D2 closer to home for him in USI. I think it would be a good fit. Similar to when Clayton Hughes transferred a couple years ago.



Or he could play even closer to his hometown and stay Div I at Bellarmine...

Good Luck to Cobie - Sorry to see him make this decision; Hope it works out for him


----------



## BankShot

What about Bellarmine across the Ohio R. from Floyd's Knob? Won't they be Div I  next yr., which would give  him a RS yr. regardless of Covid-19?


----------



## jben

As expressed by others.....I fear this will be the first of many.  Thanks to Cobie for your effort
during your time as a Sycamore.  Good luck in all future endeavors.


----------



## tennessee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369327573679931395

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369289991000645632


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Good luck to Cobie at his next stop.


----------



## TreeTop

Thank you.  But it's been reported in two other threads a couple hours ago.


----------



## tennessee

TreeTop said:


> Thank you.  But it's been reported in two other threads a couple hours ago.


Weird! How did I not see it?

Feel free to delete, @Jason Svoboda.


----------



## Bluethunder

Best of luck to him wherever he ends up!  I hope it works out for him


----------



## BrokerZ

Seems like a really good kid. Good luck, Cobie.


----------



## Bingoman

Going to Logan JUCO. Has been popular recently because of some guys going high D1.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Bingoman said:


> Going to Logan JUCO. Has been popular recently because of some guys going high D1.



How good will next year's omelette taste?


----------



## pbutler218

In all honesty Cobie probably should have gone this route to begin with.


----------



## CardLake49

Started all 19 games, averaging 13.5 on 44% fg and 5.8 boards (still can't shoot 3's), 2nd leading scorer on a 17-2 team, 5th ranked Juco in the country. Good for him!


----------



## SycamoreRedbird

Any offers?


----------



## CardLake49

No clue, hope so. Didn't dig that far. Just wanted to see how he was doing and figured I'd report for those interested.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Will be committing soon. Will this be the last we ever see of @SycamoreStateofMind?


----------



## treeman

going to SIU-E. Probably a pretty good D1 landing spot for him


----------



## Jason Svoboda

treeman said:


> going to SIU-E. Probably a pretty good D1 landing spot for him



Twitch is safe.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

What a joke.


----------

